
Net neutrality: Google, FB, Netflix stocks drop sharply as Comcast, Verizon gain - not_that_noob
https://imgur.com/a/FhiTN
======
not_that_noob
The stock market is indicating that net neutrality is lost, and is picking
winners and losers. Comcast and Verizon are licking their chops to charge
tolls - FAANG will have to pay. And consumers will lose.

~~~
nucleartacos
Not that it's much, but just yesterday I shucked my freshly-paid-for Verizon
iPhone 7 Plus for a T-Mobile iPhone 8. I realize it doesn't make a dent in the
issue, but Verizon has become bad news for consumers who care about the issue.

